# Loose connection to my Loco



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

I just bought an Aristo Craft 040 steam Loco. It says " North pole and Snowflake" on the engine.
Problem is the harness between the tender and engine won't stay engaged. There isn't any type of retainer clip to hold it in place. Any ideas?

Thanks, Ewald


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A dab of glue would work and you can cut it with a knife to separate it.
I keep my small engines/tenders together and pick them up as a pair. I even do this with my LGB Moguls.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

How about a twist tie?


----------



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

A twist tie won't work because the female receiver piece is embedded in the tender.


----------

